# Ethernet Authentication Error



## gofi2007 (Nov 13, 2015)

I have been connecting to my dorm Ethernet using IEEE 802.1X authentication for some time and since I upgraded to Windows 10, I get "Authentication failed" error almost every time I wake the computer from sleep or even hibernation. Everything works fine when I restart the computer completely.
With the "Authentication failed" error, I replug the cable and then after a few tries it usually works fine. Anyone knows what is wrong? Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Your University may be using Cisco Port Security which is popular for large Ethernet connections. This allows them to control the Ethernet ports and shutdown rouge units.

I'd first contact your University's help desk to make sure everything is okay on their end and that Windows 10 is supported with the school.


----------

